# Cheap LR and Vindicators for sale



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I got two marine tanks for sale for cheap:

Land Raider: assembled and primered black. I bought it off ebay and its missing the two sensors on top of the sponsons. Selling due to change of plans. £30 + postage.

Vindicator: Primered black and assembled: £25 + postage

Paypal please for these. PM me if your interested.

Many thanks
Joe


----------

